
Bill Gates makes the jump to Windows Phone 7 - jeffmiller
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2010/11/02/bill-gates-makes-the-jump-to-windows-phone-7/
======
rbanffy
It would be hugely ironic if he used an Android phone for that...

